# Platinum Iridium 900 torch melt - guide?



## Anonymous (Oct 1, 2010)

Got some wire scrap i'd like to melt into buttons. I've watched the gold melt video from Lasersteve and was hoping to get help translating that to platinum. Some thoughts I need help sorting...
1) Do i use borax with this alloy?
2) Propane/Oxy will work? What torch should I get? What tip?
3) same melt>button>quench?

Any advice you could give would be great. 

Thanks so much
CrazedFoXX


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 1, 2010)

please do not post same question on many places


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 1, 2010)

I deleted his other one.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 2, 2010)

crazedfoxx said:


> Got some wire scrap i'd like to melt into buttons. I've watched the gold melt video from Lasersteve and was hoping to get help translating that to platinum. Some thoughts I need help sorting...
> 1) Do i use borax with this alloy?


No. It is melted without a flux. 


> 2) Propane/Oxy will work? What torch should I get? What tip?


It will work with some difficulty. The torch of choice for melting platinum is a hydrogen torch, which prevents the formation of carbides.


> 3) same melt>button>quench?
> Any advice you could give would be great.


Best read Hoke before messing with platinum melting. For one, you must use the proper dish, for even fused quartz melts at the same temperature. Also, because of the intense heat, you get radiation burns, much like you get from welding. You would sustain serious eye damage melting without the proper eye protection. 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Oct 2, 2010)

The best advice I can give you:

don't melt it. It will not help you in anyway in processing, rather the reverse. Wire will dissolve much more quickly than buttons that take days to weeks.

No borax is needed for at the 3450F melting temperature, it would all evaporate right into your lungs. Oxypropane is sufficient, but unless you use a large rosebud tip you'll have difficulty melting it.
Make sure you melt with a lean flame. Shade 8 or higher glasses.


If you want to sell it, PM me.


Lou


----------

